# 2005 maxima ac pressure relief valve



## triscitbiscuit (Jul 25, 2018)

Im looking for a new pressure relief valve or at least the demotions of the part. At least the width of the part before i buy a similar valve to replace it. Anyone know this stuff???


----------

